# 1 ton SRW flat bed options



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Is anyone running a SRW 1 ton or 3/4 ton with a flat bed. I am to the point where I need to add a VBox spreader and would rather have it on a stainless or aluminium flat bed, then the regular pickup bed.. If you are running with a flat bed are there options you wish you had? For example a tilt function, under body boxes, removeable side walls, extra lighting, or other things.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check out CM Truck Beds.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Make it dump. You will be glad you did. Trust me.


----------



## MeTurf (Jan 26, 2019)

I had F3 Aluminum truck bodies custom build four new aluminum bodies this year. Very nice. I have one 2016 SRW F350 with an aluminum dump. It’s a great truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> Check out CM Truck Beds.


Bradford Built and Hillsboro too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You can go full aluminum dump in a srw.
I ve had 2, the first was 400,00km on a gasser 350, the current one is a duramax with 530,000 km
You will want a dump, fold down sides (depending what you are carrying)
The fold down sides are also removable with clevis pins but you will have back corner posts for your tailgate. Messy pic from today....
www.eloquip.com


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> You can go full aluminum dump in a srw.
> I ve had 2, the first was 400,00km on a gasser 350, the current one is a duramax with 530,000 km
> You will want a dump, fold down sides (depending what you are carrying)
> The fold down sides are also removable with clevis pins but you will have back corner posts for your tailgate. Messy pic from today....
> ...


That is a nice setup. That looks like what I need. Thanks!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

MeTurf said:


> I had F3 Aluminum truck bodies custom build four new aluminum bodies this year. Very nice. I have one 2016 SRW F350 with an aluminum dump. It's a great truck.


I just checked their website those things are sexy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TJS said:


> Make it dump. You will be glad you did. Trust me.


How much bed height is added to make it a dump?


----------



## MeTurf (Jan 26, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much bed height is added to make it a dump?


Only a couple inches, the lift fits partially between the frame rails and the structure of the body. F3 Custom is a huge company, 120,000 sq ft shop and 120 employees and they custom design/build every body. I have high sides with dirt worthy gates for summer and for plow season a +/-16'' headboard and 1/4 length sides just to carry salt buckets and a shovel but the entire back and 3/4 of sides are open for visibility. F3 will build anything you can dream up. On my 2019 F550 they built a cross box between the cab and bed with a 95 gallon fuel cell in the box and a custom length dump rack body for the remainder of the available space =/- 9 ft. If you can dream it up they will build. Contact F3 and ask for Matt Duffy, he's great.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much bed height is added to make it a dump?


As stated before only a few inches when I built my bed. I did however move the whole scissor main pin a little cause the kit I got was a real piece of engineering work so to speak. I used a pickup kit that had a lifting rate of 4000LBs. I don't think my F250 can handle that LOL. This kit was designed to be tucked in a little as compared to the larger kits that sit on top of the frame and make it lot higher. See my build in my signature to get ideas. I also have many vids on this build on my YT channel.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Look at aluma flatbeds, really good for the price. Paid 1800 for ours that we mounted on my 09 f350. I'll try and get some pics.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get a hoist for a flatbed if I already have a flatbed on my truck? I have a 2005 f350 shortbed with an aluminum flatbed bolted on right now but really want it to dump


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Jguck25 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a hoist for a flatbed if I already have a flatbed on my truck? I have a 2005 f350 shortbed with an aluminum flatbed bolted on right now but really want it to dump


You're gonna need a subframe as well as a hoist...any local upfitter should be able to straighten you out


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

jguck25 > give these guys a call a good Co. Thumbs Up
http://www.candiatrailer.com/list.php?c=list/147


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Jguck25 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a hoist for a flatbed if I already have a flatbed on my truck? I have a 2005 f350 shortbed with an aluminum flatbed bolted on right now but really want it to dump


Search scissor dump kit on ebay. However there are some caveats. See my signature on my dump bed build. I had to modify the Pierce kit extensively to get it to fit. #junk.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

On my F250's I took the boxes off and bolted the scales right to the frames and bolt the vbox salters to the load cells.
In the spring the salters come off and bolt dump insert right to channels that the load cells for the salters are mounted to.
Takes about an hour to switch over. Have a rack alongside the salter for a Toro 721 blower and a shovel


----------

